# humminbird helix 7 si question



## HeaVyMeTaLFiSHinGFiEnD (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm looking to buy a humminbird helix 7 mega si for my kayak. Do these units come with built in maps or do you have to spend an additional 200$ for the lakemaster maps?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

They have what is called basemaps. They work ok for general information but are no where near as detailed as navionics or lakemaster. With lakemaster you can do depth shading but I feel with navionics it's more detailed than lakemaster


----------



## kleared42 (Oct 21, 2019)

i bought a humminbird helix 7 SI + GPS for my partner from factoryoutletstore.com. it came with a navionics card.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I believe the unit your buying has auto chart live on it. Which means you can record the bottom of the lake while you are driving. Your basically making the most accurate chart of the lakes you fish by just driving around the lake. Look it up on youtube. Auto chart live custom mapping. I have the same unit your buying and have the lake master chip in it. The chip is detailed pretty good, but it isn't perfect. But it is better then the basic map that comes with the unit.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Depending on what lakes you fish, you can buy individual lake maps on HB's Chart Select. You don't need to buy a whole region.


----------

